# propylhexedrine



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm just curious if anyone has done this or has any knowledge about it in regard to its mechanism of action or safety in comparison to other stimulants...

I tried it out last night and I was very impressed. It completely abolished my SA...and felt much more euphoric than adderall


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ive allways been interested in trying it but its not available in my country.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

gotta love OTC nasal decongestants and diet pills for recreational use


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup, I've tried it too with lots of success, its the closest thing to adderall i've ever come across, it really gets u revved up because its very entactogenic, resulting in excessive j/o sessions. I question its safety and the lavendar was making me gag which is why I stopped taking it, but its an excellent study aid and adderall substitute.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

is it available in Europe ?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I never even heard of this drug till just now.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Payn said:


> is it available in Europe ?


No:mum


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

_Wikipedia says: _Propylhexedrine has been prescribed orally as an anorectic in Europe as Eventin or Obesin. Is Eventin possible to obtain in EU ?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Payn said:


> _Wikipedia says: _Propylhexedrine has been prescribed orally as an anorectic in Europe as Eventin or Obesin. Is Eventin possible to obtain in EU ?


If you can get a prescription i gues, its not available OTC as in the US.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

this stuff is almost too good to be true. It's got the body high of mdma but mentally its more like dexedrine or adderall because it resolved my adhd. mdma made it worse. I'm just concerned about taking this stuff because I can't find any information whatsoever about how it works.


----------



## fredericmoreau (Dec 1, 2009)

martyboi said:


> this stuff is almost too good to be true. It's got the body high of mdma but mentally its more like dexedrine or adderall because it resolved my adhd. mdma made it worse. I'm just concerned about taking this stuff because I can't find any information whatsoever about how it works.


I'm surprised you didn't experience a bad comedown after dosing propylhexedrine, as that for me was the main drawback that prevented me from using it much. The CNS stimulation is good and similar to Dexedrine, but it definitely has more peripheral effects including pretty severe vasoconstriction. It doesn't last all that long either, but as far as OTC products go it is pretty damn strong. I'm not sure about neurotoxicity issues, but from my experience I'd be more worried about cardiac and hypertensive problems.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I was kind of surprised about that too...I did feel that my heart was beating faster than normal for the entire next day. Thats probably not good...


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Just tried this stuff out. WOW. Much better than adderall Only thing is that it dries you out a bit. Drink plenty of water vitamins.

My method:

Cut cotton into small pieces, soak&grind in lemon juice(or whatever citrus juice you have available), microwave in 30 second bursts for 5 minutes. Screen through a coffee filter. Drink like you are doing a shot of wiskey. Chase it with some water.

Menthol is minimized and still get a good amount of *propylhexedrine.

Best of all, totally legal and available at your local pharmacy store. Can find it even cheaper on line for around $4 per tube. 
*


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

When I went to get a refill OTC Primatene inhaler recently, I noticed that the Vicks Nasal Inhalers and the Benzedrex nasal inhalers had been replaced with cards that read something like "Please take this card to the pharmacy counter if you wish to purchase this product." As far as I know, there hasn't been a law or anything requiring that these nasal inhalers be kept behind the pharmacy counter. I snooped around the shelves for a minute and found all the inhalers behind the shelves, so I don't know what purpose those cards served.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

VanDamMan said:


> Just tried this stuff out. WOW. Much better than adderall Only thing is that it dries you out a bit. Drink plenty of water vitamins.
> 
> My method:
> 
> ...


Lol, you cant buy alcohol under 21 but you can find this stuff easily everywhere, USA is one wierd country.(not that i think its bad you can get it this easily, all substances should be made available legally imo). Its not available in my country, would have loved to try it.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

is it possible to order propylhexedrine like Benzedrex from US country(from US eBay, for example) to my EU country ?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Payn said:


> is it possible to order propylhexedrine like Benzedrex from US country(from US eBay, for example) to my EU country ?


Yes, i saw a pack of 3 for $12.99 on a popular website.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Why don't you order Propylhexedrine from USebay, if is not available in your country ?


----------



## facehouse (Jun 9, 2010)

I took this stuff a few times. While I'm on it, I am extremely focused, but I have to say the effects are more like meth than adderall... it usually has me on a line between concentration and obsession, and the comedown sucks too.

The mental effects last for about 4 or 5 hours and then theres a 24 hour comedown, where on adderall I usually have no comedown, maybe even an afterglow type thing.

Also, this stuff gets my heart racing like no other drug I've ever done. And the heart racing and high blood pressure last for a day or so as well, so after the mental effects wear off, you'll want more, but it might give you a heart attack, so you can't take any.

This stuff sucks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't want any drug that will lower my appetite anyways.


----------



## lollapalooza (Aug 30, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Lol, you cant buy alcohol under 21 but you can find this stuff easily everywhere, USA is one wierd country.(not that i think its bad you can get it this easily, all substances should be made available legally imo). Its not available in my country, would have loved to try it.


Yeah, haha. On that note, one time I purchased several benzedrex inhalers, a bottle of soda, and a 5-hour energy (for later). The cashier asked for my ID, not because of the inhalers, but you have to be 18 to buy 5-hour energy. Store policy.

The irony of this cracks me up every time I think about how absurd it is.

I wonder how those inhalers would be regulated if the government really had an accurate picture of how often they are abused.


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

Propylhexedrine is a somewhat crappy stimulant that can be extracted from the cottons in benzedrex nasal inhalers, often times anyone who uses stimulants regularly will find this isn't at all a pleasant stimulant, the side effects and body load outweigh any euphoria it provides. Also the horrid taste of lavender and camphor often are impossible to get rid of for the entire day depending on how you extract it from the cotton. If you cannot find any other stimulants and aren't able/willing to order stuff online than sure, I suppose this is an ok stim to use at the price, but its trash compared to anything truly worth using. Btw just in case anyone decides to ask about vicks nasal inhalers, yes they have the L isomer of methamphetamine, levo-methamphetamine. Methamp is a chiral compound, and the isolated L isomer which they list as being levometamfetamine a purposely misspelled abuse deterrent, has practically no psychoactivity/doesn't cross the blood brain barrier. So basically what I'm saying is Vicks nasal inhaler has no recreational value, using it for such is like purposely trying to induce nothing but a comedown from methamphetamine on yourself. Benzedrex is a lot more effort than its worth to extract, if your desperate its an ok stimulant but seriously any other stimulant is probably SAFER, CHEAPER, BETTER. Ritalin, adderall, concerta, vyvanse, dexedrine, focalin, rc's.....all better cheaper stims


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

i tried this today, at first i felt my concentration improved by a lot but later on i became obsess on making the perfect speech for class, i literally wasted 4 hours coming up with the perfect speech and did none of my other homework. It made me really social able as hell and i think i just think it completely got rid of my anxiety. Coming down kinda feels weird almost a depression feeling then later just a little irritating. When i was on it i feel like the feeling i got could last forever. I feel tempted to take it again, but at the same time scared i don't want to become a addict or anything. Also scared cause i know it'll probably make my symptoms much worst over the long term and go thru the down period again. sigh everything comes with a price.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

daniel11206 said:


> i tried this today, at first i felt my concentration improved by a lot but later on i became obsess on making the perfect speech for class, i literally wasted 4 hours coming up with the perfect speech and did none of my other homework. It made me really social able as hell and i think i just think it completely got rid of my anxiety. Coming down kinda feels weird almost a depression feeling then later just a little irritating. When i was on it i feel like the feeling i got could last forever. I feel tempted to take it again, but at the same time scared i don't want to become a addict or anything. Also scared cause i know it'll probably make my symptoms much worst over the long term and go thru the down period again. sigh everything comes with a price.


You have to be careful with stimulants. Get the dosage right and you can maintain your productivity for longer and the comedown isn't as harsh. Also the type of stimulant is important.

As mentioned above there are much better things available. Ethylphenidate looks promising. It has much more effect on dopamine than noradrenalin although it is less potent than methylphenidate. It would probabl be best to snort small doses ontop of some memantine or such to prevent tolerance.

If you use something else to prevent tolerance and titrate the dose properly you should be able to get more functionality out of our stims. Low dose sulpiride should be effectinve at preventing presynaptic inhibition.


----------

